# :: ECS Tuning :: WeatherTech All Weather Floor Mats | Audi C5 A6



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Available in tan, black, or gray to complement virtually any interior color, WeatherTech All-Weather Floor Mats have deeply sculpted channels designed to endure the harshest conditions.

Next, these mats are coated in a protective, non-stick finish and equipped with anti-skid ridges to prevent shifting. Their proprietary engineered odorless resin ensures these mats won’t curl, crack, or harden in sub-zero weather.
Finally, WeatherTech mats are manufactured in America to ISO 9001 standards for your quality assurance.


*Stay Clean.*




Fits:
Audi C5 A6 1998-2004

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

